# Les accessoires iPad 2 compatible avec le nouvel iPad ?



## S-amir (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous.


Comme vous avez pu le lire dans mon précédent post, je vais échanger mon iPad 2 contre le nouvel iPad (le 3) mais j'ai acheté une coque en silicone et une housse de transport et j'aimerai donc savoir si celle ceux-ci sera compatible avec mon nouvel iPad ou pas ? 

( Car j'ai vu que la hauteur et la largeur ne change pas entre l'iPad 2 et le nouveau mais que la profondeur est différente 9,4 mm pour le 3 contre 8,8 mm pour le 2 )


Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2012)

Si c'est ajusté, ça ne passera pas. C'est souvent taillé pile-poil pour que le iPad ne sorte pas.


----------



## Padawanlady (13 Mars 2012)

Et en commandant le nouvel ipad sur applestore, ils vendent la smart cover ... Alors je pense que c est au moins pour la smart cover...


----------



## Tosay (13 Mars 2012)

Je pense qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes pour la housse de transport.

Pour la coque en silicone , il va falloir la changer je pense


----------

